# Smartcast vs Freecast



## drgibble (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

ich wollte das Thema nochmals aufgreifen da es mir keine Ruhe lässt.
Sämtliche Informationen über die Smartcast Reihe 15e, 25e, 35e sind mir bekannt. 

Jetzt ist aber ein neues Modell bei eBay aufgetaucht
* FishFinder Freecast FC60* http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110195469988&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
mit einem größerem Diplay, besserer Ausstattung und dazu noch billiger.

Leider finde ich nicht viel Informationen dazu. Hat sich schon jemand das Teil gekauft? 
Der Geber sieht ja genauso aus wie der des Smartcast. Könnte man den evtl. auch benutzen? Gelb ist er auch aber ich finde keine Information ob der in Deutschland legal genutzt werden darf.


----------



## drgibble (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hat noch keiner den *Freecast FC60 *über eBay gekauft oder sich wenigstens mit den Unterschied zum Smartcast befasst?

Ich habe das englische Handbuch finden können:
http://www.24hbutiken.se/Other/Manual_FC60.pdf
[SIZE=-1] 
Vorteile des Freecast:
- billiger (79-89 EUR)
- Display größer (130x64 pixel)
- Umstellung auf Sichelanzeige statt Fischsymbole
- [/SIZE]Greyline des Grundes ?!?
[SIZE=-1]
Was ich aber nicht finde sind Daten über die [/SIZE]*Funkfrequenzen* und ob sie dadurch evtl. keine Zulassung für die EU besitzen.


----------



## drgibble (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Jetzt habe ich doch Informationen über die Funkfrequenz finden können.

2) Sonar Coverage: 80degree@-10db  
3) Operating frequency: 120 kHz 
4) Wireless frequency: 433.92 MHz 
laut: http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...cast-Sensor-of-Wireless-Fishfinder-FC60-.html
und dem englischen Manual_FC60.pdf (siehe oben)

8) sonar coverage: 80degree@-10db (115khz) 
laut:
http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/11731781/Wireless_Fish_Finder_Fc60.html
http://www.tradekey.com/product_view/id/413264.htm

Also scheint es davon auch 2 Versionen zu geben 115kHz und 120kHz.

Mich würde jetzt noch interessieren welche Frequenzbereiche in der EU erlaubt sind?!?
Humminbird Smartcast 
RF15 (US-Version): Operating Frequency 115 kHz
RF25 (US-Version): Operating Frequency 125 kHz 
RF35 (US-Version): Operating Frequency 125 kHz

RF15 (EU-Version): Sendefrequenz 115 kHz

Der Askari-Katalog sagt nur etwas von 433,92 MHz.
Wie kann man denn nun sicher sein welche Version man hat? Gelber bzw. Grüner Geber gibt es beim Freecast nicht. Da sind alle Geber gelb.


----------



## Eismann (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo Drgibble!

Da ich mich mit derselben Frage wie du herumschlage, bin ich auf Deinen Threat gestoßen. 
Nach meinen Informationen ist der Freecaster-Geber mit der europäischen Sendefrequenz ausgestattet, nämlich 433,92 MHz. Die US-Version operiert wohl mit 916,5 MHz. Ergo dürfte er bei uns problemlos zu betreiben sein.
Darüber hinaus siehe auch: http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...cast-Sensor-of-Wireless-Fishfinder-FC60-.html
Somit ist der FC-Geber auch mit SC-Geräten zu betreiben, will sagen: Wahrscheinlich auch umgekehrt, was einen Nachschub an Gebern für die Zukunft sichern würde. Weiterer Vorteil des FCs: Sichel-Darstellung. Ich konnte jedoch keine Infos über Darstellung der Bodenbeschaffenheit (Grayline) finden, ich denke, die gibt es bei dem schlichten Gerät nicht. Hab den FC für 100 Euros im Auktionshaus gefunden. Hast Du einen günstigeren Anbieter ausfindig gemacht? 

Gruß Eismann

#h


----------



## drgibble (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Geber. Hatte ich glatt übersehen.
Sehr schön ist der Hinweis "Note: The Freecast could be used by Humminbird Smarcast RF15, RF30, and RF35."
Damit wird es ja echt einfach später Ersatz zu finden.

Mit der Greyline meinte ich die etwas detailiertere Anzeige der Bodenbeschaffenheit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In einem englischsprachigen Forum erklärte jemand das man bei Sicheldarstellung sehr gut auch Fische sehen kann die am Boden liegen. Diese würden dank der gestrichelten Bodenanzeige deutlich vom Grund getrennt angezeigt.
Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.

Bis jetzt kenne ich auch nur den Händler von eBay. Leider hat er in den letzten Wochen den Preis von 80/90(Sofortkauf) EUR auf 90/100(Sofortkauf) EUR erhöht.


----------



## Eismann (12. März 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallöchen!

Nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich den FC60 im Auktionshaus erworben. Nach wenigen Tagen traf es ordentlich verpackt bei mir ein. Optisch macht es einen ansprechenden Eindruck. Am Wochenende hatte ich die Möglichkeit, es zu testen. Ungefähre Reichweite: wie angegeben (ca. 40m). Es war recht windig (WS 4-5), trotzdem empfing das FC60 bis Entfernungen bis ca. 30m ein zuverlässiges Signal vom Geber. Tiefenmessung erschien reliabel, die tatsächliche Tiefe des ausgeloteten Abschnitts war allerdings nicht bekannt. Fischsymbole wurden auch angezeigt, sind aber aus meiner Sicht mit Vosicht zu genießen.
Fazit des ersten Tests: Als Tiefenmesser zum Aufspüren von Scharkanten/Barschbergen, gerade in unbekannten Gewässern gut geeignet.
Gruß

Eismann


----------



## Lenkers (12. März 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



Eismann schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Fazit des ersten Tests: Als Tiefenmesser zum Aufspüren von Scharkanten/Barschbergen, gerade in unbekannten Gewässern gut geeignet.
> Gruß
> ...


 

Habe mir das Teil auch gegönnt und komme zum selben Ergebnis. Guter Tiefenanzeiger. Mehr hatte ich auch nicht erwartet - aber darum ging es mir ja... der Fisch soll doch auch noch ne Chance haben, oder?


----------



## drgibble (12. März 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Und wie sieht es mit der Sichelanzeige aus?
Funktioniert die gut und zeigt sie wie beschrieben auch Fische (ich weiss es ist mit vorsicht zu geniessen) am Boden an (klare Abtrennung vom Sichel und Boden)?


----------



## Eismann (14. März 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Ich denke, die Sichelanzeige ist in Anbetracht der niedrigen Auflösung des Displays nur bedingt einsetzbar. Bedenke: Auch hochwertige Echolote haben Probleme mit der Darstellung von Fischsicheln am Gewässerboden. Ich werde das FC60 in den nächsten Wochen weiter testen und werde meine Erfahrungen hier posten. Versprich Dir aber nicht zuviel vom "Fischfinden" dieses schlichten Gerätes.
Letzlich ist das FC60 in meinen Augen aber eine echte Alternative zu den Smartcasts, mit identischen Limits (Fischsicheln, Grayline, Auflösung, etc.). Du musst für Dich entscheiden, ob Du Wert auf eine kabellose Verbindung zum Geber legst, oder ob Du ein höherwertiges Gerät zur Fixinstallation bevorzugst, bei dem auch die Aüflösung des Signals höher ist.
Gruß

Eismann #h


----------



## J-Mo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

moin!!! 

....also ich hab mir gerade auch das freecast fc60 bestellt! ich denke mal um die gewässertiefe zu bestimmen und um abbruchkanten auszumachen ist das gut - reicht auch für meine zwecke. ich will ja fische ANGELN..... und nicht JAGEN! :q

ich werde aber auch mal rückmeldung geben wies so läuft mit dem ding!

mfg j.m.


----------



## J-Mo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

....darf ich mal fragen wo der vorteil ist bei einer sichelanzeige?! ....wenn sie denn überhaupt funktioniert bei dem gerät?!?!? !#c


----------



## Esox500 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo Freecastler,

Also ich hab das Ding auch ausprobiert. In unserem See der wirklich knallevoll mit Fisch ist hat er nur ein paar Fischlis angezeigt. Das mag aber auch dran liegen, dass der See nur nen Meter fünfzig tief ist und die Fische vermutlich am Grund verweilen. Wenn man das FC dann auf Sichel schaltet sieht man eben einen Strich auf der entsprechenden Höhe.
Ich denke im Mittelwasser wenn er was anzeigt is das ok, Fische am Boden wird er kaum anzeigen, dafür ist die Auflösung einfach zu schwach.


----------



## drgibble (2. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Sinn der Sichelanzeige ist eine klare Unterscheidung von Grund und Fisch der auf dem Grund liegt. Zudem soll es mit dieser Anzeige auch leichter möglich sein hohe Krautbänke oder große Holzstämme, verlorene Anker etc. leichter zu identifizieren.

Mir geht es auch nicht um die Anzeige von Fischen aber wenn ich damit evtl. Hindernisse am Boden leichter erkennen könnte würde mir das an meinem Angelgewässer schon sehr weiter helfen.

Laut einem amerikanischen Forum soll genau das mit diesem Freecast möglich sein.
_ ... wenn ich den Link doch nur wiederfinden könnte. Da hatte einer auch Screenshots von genau solchen Situationen online gestellt._


----------



## J-Mo (2. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

...ich setz mal vorerst keine so großen erwartungen! für 90 € wär das glaub ich auch übertrieben! mir reicht es wie gesagt auch wenn man brauchbare informationen über die gegebenheiten des gewässergrundes bekommt. aber ich bin schon jetzt gespannt wie das wohl funzt - hab noch nie so ein ding in der hand gehabt. ^^  

du sagst der kann auch krautbänke anzeigen!? dann wär ich noch ein stück glücklicher damit! gibt nix schlimmeres als an einem unbekannten gewässer zu fischen und erst nach geraumer zeit zu merken das man den köder voll ins gemüse gezimmert hat! |supergri


----------



## archi69 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Moin,

Könnt ihr uns mal weiter auf dem Laufenden halten, was die Praxistauglichkeit von diesem Teil betrifft? Danke!

archi


----------



## mastercremaster (18. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

hallo,
ich schalte mich auch einmal in das thema ein:
- wo bekomme ich denn in europa (oder sogar in der brd??) einen separaten freecast geber?
- ich habe ein smartcast rf15. vertsehe ich das richtig, dass bei verwendung mit einem freecast-geber die darstellung von fischsymbolen auf -sicheln umstellen kann? ist mein smartcast gerät dazu kompatibel...? man kann zumindest bei verwendung mir originalgeber die fischsymbole ausschalten. bekomme ich dann bei verwnedung mit dem freecast sicheln angezeigt????
beste grüße der master


----------



## Eismann (21. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo Leute,

kurzer Zwischenbericht zu meinem FC60. Da ich in letzter Zeit hauptsächlich ein und denselben See befischt habe (bereits ausgelotet:g), wurde es sehr sporadisch genutzt, hauptsächlich zur Suche nach Fisch. Das Gerät zeigte daraufhin zuverlässig Fische im Mittelwasser an, nach Umstellung meiner Monatge von Grund- auf Oberflächenfischen konnte ich dann einige Exemplare an Land ziehen. Somit hat sich in meinen Augen auch die Fischfinder Funktion relativ bewährt. Im Bereich des Gewässergrundes gab es regelmäßig "Fischalarm", die ich jedoch häufig für fehlinterpretierte Unebenheiten des Bodens interpretierte. Auch die Umstellung auf Sicheldarstellung ergab ob der bescheideen Auflösung des Gerätes keinen näheren Aufschluss.

@mastercremaster: FC-Geber über Auktionshaus. Lt. Hersteller ist der Geber des FC mit der SC-Serie zu betreiben, jedoch wirst Du auf Fischsicheln verzichten müssen, dies ist eine Funktion des Echolotes und nicht des Gebers.

Gruß Eismann


----------



## J-Mo (24. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

also ich hab das freecast letzten sonntag am sorpesee getestet!!! die gewässertiefe hat es ganz gut angezeigt - ist echt brauchbar um montagen einzustellen!!! bei angestellter fischindentifizierung allerdings kam das ding aus dem klingeln und bimmeln nicht mehr raus. andersrum hat er in dem anderen modus aber keine sicheln und striche angezeigt?!?!!?

KEINE AHNUNG ALSO OB DA NUN FISCHE WAREN ODER NICHT!

...hab nämlich auch keinen rausgeholt! 

....die test gehen weiter sobald die leistenbruch-op auskuriert ist!!!


----------



## J-Mo (24. April 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

achso!!! bei 90 % des klingelterrors mit dem fischmodus hat er die fische am grund angezeigt?! jemand ne idee eventuell? kann sein das signale falsch gedeutet/angezeigt wurden!


----------



## mariophh (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo zusammen...

weiß jemand evtl. wo man derzeit ein FC 60 herbekommt? Irgendwie finde ich keinen deutschen Händler und bei ebay ist auch nichts... Könnte mir einen aus England bestellen, aber dann werden 30€ Porto fällig und das ist mir dann doch ein bisschen viel...

Grüße aus HH


----------



## sophia2305 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



Eismann schrieb:


> Hallo Drgibble!
> 
> Da ich mich mit derselben Frage wie du herumschlage, bin ich auf Deinen Threat gestoßen.
> Nach meinen Informationen ist der Freecaster-Geber mit der europäischen Sendefrequenz ausgestattet, nämlich 433,92 MHz. Die US-Version operiert wohl mit 916,5 MHz. Ergo dürfte er bei uns problemlos zu betreiben sein.
> ...


Hallo Eismann,

der Freecast (Geber/Sensor) vom FC60 ist auch in deutschen Landen ausreichend vorhanden. Es fehlt daher nicht an Nachschub.
Wenn man bei eBay unter "Funk Echolot" sucht, findet man das FC60 und der Verkäufer
hat auch Ersatz-Freecast auf Lager zum Preis von 19,90 EUR.

Gruß sophia2305


----------



## sophia2305 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo mastercremaster,

wenn du bei eBay nach "Funk Echolot" suchst, findest du das FC60 mit dem freecast.
der verkäufer hat auch ersatz-freecast (geber) für 19,90 EUR auf lager.


----------



## Lenkers (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



J-Mo schrieb:


> achso!!! bei 90 % des klingelterrors mit dem fischmodus hat er die fische am grund angezeigt?! jemand ne idee eventuell? kann sein das signale falsch gedeutet/angezeigt wurden!


 
In der deutschen Anleitung wird empfohlen, die Empfindlichkeit auf "gering" einzustellen. Dann kommen nur noch Signale mit höherer "Fischsicherheit" durch. Hab das auch schon ausgetestet und bei 4 von 5 Anzeigen Fisch gehabt.


----------



## mariophh (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo!

Habe mir auch den FC 60 bestellt, allerdings bin ich mir jetzt etwas unsicher was den Frequenzbereich angeht. Beim ersten Durchlesen hatte ich es so verstanden, dass die FC 60 Geber alle auf 433,92 Mhz laufen. Nach nochmaligem Durchlesen habe ich aber das Gefühl es missverstanden zu haben. Gibt es also doch eine US- und eine EU-Variante? 

Grüße aus HH


----------



## sophia2305 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



mariophh schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe mir auch den FC 60 bestellt, allerdings bin ich mir jetzt etwas unsicher was den Frequenzbereich angeht. Beim ersten Durchlesen hatte ich es so verstanden, dass die FC 60 Geber alle auf 433,92 Mhz laufen. Nach nochmaligem Durchlesen habe ich aber das Gefühl es missverstanden zu haben. Gibt es also doch eine US- und eine EU-Variante?
> 
> Grüße aus HH


 

Hallo HH,

es gibt den Freecast nur mit der Frequenz 433,92 und CE-geprüpft für den europäischen Markt. Eine andere US-Variante ist nicht bekannt.

Grüsse


----------



## mariophh (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo Sophia!

Danke für die Info! Hatte in der Zwischenzeit auch nochmal ein bisschen recherchiert und den Verkäufer gefragt. Da ich nichts Gegenteiliges gehört habe, bin ich nun im Besitz des FC60 und hab mir auch gleich noch eins von diesen kleinen "yellow submarines" dazubestellt. Ist ein nettest kleines Spielzeug muss ich sagen und funktioniert überraschend gut. Natürlich nicht zu Vergleichen mit einem "echten" Fishfinder aber zum Ausloten und ein bisschen unter die Wasseroberfläche gucken reicht es allemal... bin sehr zurfrieden

Grüße zurück


----------



## hollywood*79 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

hallo,

überlege mir auch so ein tolles spielzeug und evtl. nen baitboat zuzulegen.

wollte mal wissen wie die langzeiterfahrungen mit dem hummerbird oder freecast sind?

zeigen die geräte zuverlässig die tiefe an? 
ist es nützlich beim karpfen- hecht und zanderangeln?


----------



## Chowder (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hi,

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir ein FC60 zu holen. Dazu hab ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1. wie gross und wie schwer der Geber (dieses "Schiffchen")?
2. Kann ich es mit meiner Skeletor 15-40g werfen oder brauch ich da was stärkeres für?
3. Hat das Teil ne Öse, wo man einen Snap oder ähnliches einklinken kann?

Wär nett, wenn mir das einer beantworten könnte 

Gruss Chowder


----------



## Chupa (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Jo, kein Thema. Also ne Öse hat der Geber, ich hänge ihn einfach in einen Wirbel ein, klappt prima.
Der Geber wiegt in etwa 34 Gramm, hat aber nicht die optimalsten Flugeigenschaften. Mit der Skelli wirds sicher nicht einfach das Ding auf Entfernung zu bringen, ich selber beförder den Geber mit ner 3,90m Feeder aufs Wasser. Da mir da aber der Vergleich fehlt beruht meine Aussage auf einer Vermutung. Wenn du deine Skelli beherrschst denke ich sehr wohl das auch damit die 40m zu überbrücken sind.


----------



## Chowder (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Na das is doch genau das, was ich hören wollte. Danke für die Infos^^


----------



## mastercremaster (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

moin,
ich finde, dass der geber sich ziemlich gut werfen lässt. ich fische mit ner 1,80 baitcastrute und ner kleinen multi; jedoch lässt sich der geber durchaus auf 50meter raus befördern (und sendet auch noch signale...über die angegebenen 40 meter hinaus.!).


----------



## mr.pink79 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo

Ich trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken mir das FC60 zuzulegen.

Eine Frage an die Benutzer habe ich noch. Kann man die Bodenstruktur anährend so gut erkennen wie in der Artikelbeschreibung? Ich weiß das ich nicht all zu viel erwarten darf aber als Tiefenanzeiger scheint es ja ganz gut zu sein. Mit einer einigermaßen guten Erkennung der Bodenstruktur wäre es ein schönes Spielzeug für mich!|supergri


----------



## mastercremaster (6. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

bodenerkennung ist sehr zuverlässig, von daher stellt das smartcast ne lohnende investition dar.


----------



## Lenkers (7. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Ja, die Anzeige der Boderstruktur ist verlässlicher als die von Fischen ...


----------



## Predator (9. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hi,

trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken ein Funkecholot für mein Futterboot zu kaufen. Wichtig für mich wäre, krautfreie Stellen zu finden. Geben das die günstigen Echolote her oder muss ich auf ein teureres Modell umschwenken.

Schon mal Danke für die Info

Predator


----------



## Knochentrocken (9. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Freecast Funkecholot zugelegt und es heute gleich am See getestet. Leider mit bescheidenem Erfolg. #q


Habe den Geber ca. 30 m ausgeworfen und langsam eingeholt. Doch kriegte ich erst 3 Meter vom Ufer ein Signal und das immer wieder. Dazu muß ich sagen, ich habe beim einholen den Empfänger die ganze Zeit in der Hand gehalten. (War das evtl. ein Fehler ??? )#c

Später machte ich dann beim einholen öfters eine Pause und hielt den Empfänger vom Körper weg und in die Höhe. So bekam ich stellenweise schon in 10 m Entfernung ein Signal :vik:

Irgendwie ist das aber auch noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Zu den weitern Umständen, es war windig Stärke 2-3 und es regnete hin und wieder.

Deswegen meine Frage....was habe ich falsch gemacht, bzw. was macht ihr anders oder wie bedient ihr den FC 60 ???

Danke


----------



## mr.pink79 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

hatte ähnliche Probleme. Vom Körper weg funktionierte es besser.

Konnte leider nicht weiter testen denn bei mir ist evtl. der Geber kaputt. Ging zum Umtausch. Nächste Woche müsste das neue Gerät kommen-dann kann ich mehr berichten.


----------



## Knochentrocken (9. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo,

das hört sich doch super an #d....... dann scheint mein Geber ja auch nicht voll funktionsfähig zu sein.

Wo krieg ich denn ein neuen passenden Geber her ???

danke


----------



## mr.pink79 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Ich glaube bei mir hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.

Die Sendeleistung ist wahrscheinlich nicht sehr hoch!


----------



## Knochentrocken (10. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt trotzdem vorsorglich noch ein zusätzlichen Geber geholt  und werde den Freecast mal ordentlich benutzen und testen. Irgendwie sollte man doch auch aus weiterer Entfernung gute Signale bekommen.


----------



## Koalabaer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo Sportfreunde 

Nachdem sich meine Geberbatterie vom Smartcast RF 25e nach ca. 3Jahren verabschiedet hatte, stand ein Geberneukauf an.Diese Geber sah ich für ca.40-50 Euro in diversen Shop's.Letztendlich entschied ich mich für ein neues Free Cast FC60 für etwa 90 Euro.(Geber+Empfänger) 
Heute nun der ersten Test.An meiner Angel war noch der Empfänger vom Smartcast montiert!Und siehe da, direkte Anzeige an beiden Empfängern! Zumindest im Nahbereich.Während also mein alter Empfänger selbst bei 40m keine Empfangsprobleme hatte,beim neuen FC60 sehr ,,bescheidene''Ergebnisse! Je bewegter die Oberfläche um so beschi....der Empfang! Ein Test hinter einem Wehr das selbe Ergebnis.Das Smartcast
wieder ohne Probleme. 
Auch gefällt mir die Empfänger-montage an der Angel beim Smartcast um einiges besser.Rolle kurbeln und Empfänger in einer Hand:-(. 
Beide Geräte zeigten allerdings die gleiche Tiefe an. 
Obwohl der FC60 ein größeres Display etc.hat,werde ich weiterhin den alten RF 25e+neuen Geber nutzen. 
Mir ist halt die größere Reichweite beim Erkunden sehr wichtig! 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch mal die Batterie im Geber getauscht?Laut Hersteller zwar nicht möglich, 
aber wer weiß;-).


----------



## Esox500 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo ich habe auch das FC 60 und bei mir hat die Reichweite immer mehr abgenommen. Am Anfang 40 Meter dann immer weniger. Es gibt auch hier im Forum eine pdf Anleitung wie man den Geber rundrum aufmacht und dann zwei Lötpunkte abmacht. Darunnter is ne normale Knopfzelle mit 3V. Die hab ich mir beim Elektromarkt hier neu geholt reingesteckt mit Silikon geschwind wieder zugebeppt und siehe da: Das Ding funktioniert wieder einwandfrei und der Empfang ist sogar noch wesentlich besser als ursprünglich. Ich denke das liegt daran dass mein Geber sehr wahrscheinlich schon eine schwache Batterie hatte als ich das Ding neu im Ebayshop gekauft habe. Das Zeug kommt ja aus China und keiner weiss wie lang das da schon rumlag. Ich hatte das Ding höchstens 6-7 mal in Betrieb, die Lebensdauer müsste wesentlich höher sein. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die neue Batterie hält. aber wenn die wieder nachlässt in ein paar Jahren bauch ich eben wieder ne neue ein. Kostenpunkt: 3 Euro!!!!

Gruss, Esox


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



sophia2305 schrieb:


> Hallo mastercremaster,
> 
> wenn du bei eBay nach "Funk Echolot" suchst, findest du das FC60 mit dem freecast.
> der verkäufer hat auch ersatz-freecast (geber) für 19,90 EUR auf lager.



Hallo.
Bevor Ihr euch einen neuen Geber kauft,kauft euch lieber so ein Bohrmaschinen Teil für ein paar Euronen bei Aldi oder so und sägt das Teil vorsichtig auf!

Da muß eine Batterie sein die Ihr dann tauscht.

" Komponenten Kleber oder anderen und das Teil läuft wieder!!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Nachos (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hat schon mal wer versucht das Freecast zu tunen? Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das angestellt und wie weit ist die getunte Sendeleistung?

lg


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo
Kann mir einer ein Funkecholot empfehlen für ein Futterboot?? Reichweite ca 100-150m.

mfG Lukas


----------



## miro1122 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

hallo
ich bin auch gerade auf der suche nach so was wie dem fc 60.
hab schon einige foren durch.
das mit dem batteriewechsel macht mich etwas krank.
hat jemand schon was von dem gehört???[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FFW1108-1 
*ist der vom empfänger und anzeige genau so???

mfg miro
* 




*[/FONT]


----------



## drgibble (29. April 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

DenFFW1108-1 kannte ich noch nicht. Aber bei ihm sehe ich auch keine Möglichkeit die Batterien im Geber wechseln zu können.

Ich habe derzeit diesen hier für mich entdeckt (*FFW-718*)







- http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischfinder-Fishfinder-Wireless-Echolot-FFW-718-Neu_W0QQitemZ300311030767QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item300311030767&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

- http://cgi.ebay.de/Funk-Echolot-Fishfinder-Fischfinder-FFW-718-2_W0QQitemZ390047831793QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item390047831793&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Bei dem kann man die Batterie problemlos wechseln. Allerdings kenne ich selbst noch keinen der diesen oder auch Deinen hier vorgestellten selbst getestet hat. Dafür sind die wohl noch zu neu.


----------



## andimb (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo,

können solche Geräte auch gut am Rhein angewendet werden oder ist durch den Wellengang keine brauchbare Aussage möglich?


----------



## Daniel Düsentrieb (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo ich habe mir über ebay eine RF15 die US-Version zugelegt. Habe das Gerät ausprobiert und die ersten 20 min war alles super!!

DAnn hat das gerät gesponnen, hat tiefen von über 40 meter angezeigt, aber mein gewässer ist nicht tiefer als 3 Meter, ausserdem hat er den Grund nur sporadisch angezeigt. Mein erster Gedanke war dass ich etwas verstellt haben könnte doch dass war leider nicht so, also habe ich es erneut versucht und wieder die selben fehler oder gar keine werte!

Mittlerweile habe ich aus Spaß das Gerät in meinem Büro auf meinem Tisch angemacht und ohne dass mein geber im wasser liegt, empfängt mein RF15 signale und zeigt verscheidene wassertiefen an und zeigt mir sogar Fisch aN!!!!! Woran kann das liegen? Hat das Gerät selbst ne MAcke oder ist der Geber nur kaputt?? hat da einer ne idee??

Kann das Gerät ggf resetet werden oder so?

Ich bitte um dringende Hilfe!.

Zur INfo: das Gerät war gebraucht ist aber noch kein Jahr alt, es wurde vom professionellen Händerl umgebaut usw.

Antworten hier übers forum oder per Mail danke!


----------



## drgibble (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Die Geräte haben alle einen Präsentations-/Demomodus in der man sich die Funktionen des Displays anschauen kann ohne den Geber im Einsatz zu haben.

So wie Du das beschreibst hört es sich stark danach an das sich Dein RF15 in diesem Modus befindet.

Schau mal im Handbuch nach und schalte ihn ggf. aus.


----------



## VOGO (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Die US Version ist in Europa nicht zugelassen. Es kann zu Überschneidungen innerhalb der Sendefrequenzen kommen, was zu einer willkürlichen Anzeige führt. Der stärkste, ortsnahe Sender gewinnt


----------



## Daniel Düsentrieb (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Ok, danke für die Tipps.

Also im Simulationsmodus bin ich nicht, es kann höchstens an den Frequenzen liegen!

So ein Mist! Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?

Mir ist heute was ganz doofes, ggf, auch sinnloses eingefallen und zwar ist mir beim überlegen, ab wann der fehler aufgetreten ist eingefallen, dass ich den geber erst an die schnur mit einen wirbel befestigt habe und dann später habe ich den wirbel abgemacht und den geber direkt an die schnur gebunden..... Ich meine es klingt bescheuert, aber ich teste morgen wieder mit der Wirbelmontage, aber es kann doch nicht an einem Wirbel liegen???

Nur warum funktionierte das Ganze 20-30 Minuten und dann schlagartig geht es nicht mehr richtig!?

Gruß


----------



## Daniel Düsentrieb (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Also der Fehler ist gefunden, in den zwei Originalgebern war Wasser drinne! Habe Sie nun geöffnet und getrocknet und danach sicherheitshalber verklebt, jetzt funktioniert alles wieder super!

Gruß


----------



## Neos (6. September 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Sorry that I write in English. I just bought a FC60x via Ebay and have tested it today. 

Does anyone know how you can interpretate the bottom structure on the screen. Somethimes I see white crosses in the small white area, somthimes horizontal lines. 

On some places I see vertical bars above the bottom. Could it be weed? 

Best regards from Belgium,

Marc


----------



## karpfenbrausi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



Daniel Düsentrieb schrieb:


> Also der Fehler ist gefunden, in den zwei Originalgebern war Wasser drinne! Habe Sie nun geöffnet und getrocknet und danach sicherheitshalber verklebt, jetzt funktioniert alles wieder super!
> 
> Gruß



Hi, 
das Problem mit dem Wassereinbruch hatte ich am WE bei meinem Geber auch.
Was genau hast Du denn "verklebt"? Schließlich möchte ich ja noch dei Batterie wechseln können.... 
Grüße
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## karpfenbrausi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hi,
das Problem mit dem "Wassereinbruch" ist gelöst. Dummerweise hatte ich beide mitgelieferten Dichtungsringe verwendet, was natürlich Blödsinn ist. Mit nur einem Ring ist der Geben dicht.

Gestern habe ich den FFW718 noch mal ausprobiert. Er zeigt recht zuverlässig die Tiefe an, die Abblidungsqualität ist dem Preis des Gerätes angemessen, denke ich. Baumstümpfe und Steine werden leider nur als kurze Balken direkt am Grund angezeigt. Naja, immerhin kostet ein hochauflösendes Echo mehrere hundert Euro...
Die Batterien halten einige Stunden, dank des aufschraubbaren Gebers leicht zu wechseln.
Die angegebene Reichweite würde ich als realistisch bezeichnen. Mit einer 50-100g Spinnrute und 25er Geflochtener bin ich nicht aus dem Sendebereich gekommen.

Grüße
Kaprfenbrausi


----------



## Major85 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo Leute,bin zur Zeit auch nach der Suche nach nem Funkecholot bzw will mich erstmal darüber informieren...Bin zur Zeit eigentlich auch vom neusten FC 60 X überzeugt, jedenfalls finde ich das hier das Display schon ganz gut aussieht und der Preis auch angemessen ist,kann mir jemand näheres zu dem neuen Modell sagen? Ansonsten gäbe es ja noch die Hummingbird Modelle oder bei Ebay aktuell noch diese FFW-Geräte,kennt die jmd? Für ein paar Erfahrungen wär ich dankbar.......:vik:


----------



## Lenzibald (4. November 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Servus.
Ich hab so ein Ding von ak-fishing.de. Ich brauchs für wassertemperatur und tiefe loten. Funzt recht gut und zeigt auch die tiefen und flachen Stellen recht genau an. Ob die Fischanzeige echt taugt kann ich nicht sagen aber um den Preis kann man das denke ich nicht erwarten. Reichweite hab ich bis zu 60-70meter wenn die Batterie neu ist ansonsten mindestens 50meter. Wie gesagt Gewässerboden zeigts gut an Tiefe auch Temperatur ist auch genau und mehr brauch ich eigentlich nicht. Die mitarbeiter von ak-Fishing sind auch recht nett hab mit einem Tlefoniert wegen der Reichweite befor ichs bestellt habe 50-65 meter wurden mir garantiert und das stimmt auch. Ein bischen soll man sich die Fische ja selber auch noch erarbeiten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Karpfen_84 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hätte da mal eine Fage. Kann ich mit dem Geber vom FFW 718/2 das Smartcast Rf 15 benutzen? Sind die kompatibel?


----------



## Johnny1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo ihr Petries,

hätte noch mal eine frage, 
wie ist dass denn mit dem geber, wenn man ihn an der rute befestigt,
schwimmt der oder geht er unter sobald er im waser ist??
Ist wahrscheinlich im auge des profis eine dumme frage,
aber ich habe noch nie iwas mit Echoloten oder gar einem fishfinder am hut gehabt.

Mfg


----------



## Koalabaer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

@Johnny1

der Geber schwimmt selbstverständlich,nachdem er ausgeworfen wurde


----------



## Johnny1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo Koalabaer,
das ist gut, sonst würde ja die gefahr bestehen einen hänger zu kriegen...


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich schalte mich auch einmal in das thema ein:
> - wo bekomme ich denn in europa (oder sogar in der brd??) einen separaten freecast geber?
> - ich habe ein smartcast rf15. vertsehe ich das richtig, dass bei verwendung mit einem freecast-geber die darstellung von fischsymbolen auf -sicheln umstellen kann? ist mein smartcast gerät dazu kompatibel...? man kann zumindest bei verwendung mir originalgeber die fischsymbole ausschalten. bekomme ich dann bei verwnedung mit dem freecast sicheln angezeigt????
> beste grüße der master



Hallo,
Ich habe auch den Smartcast RF 15e und hatte im Netz einen Anbieter gefunden der in der Beschreibung stehen hatte das er Sicheln zeigt.

War mit meinem die Tage am Wasser und hatte satt Fisch drauf .
Dann habe ich die Fischsymbole aus geschaltet und er hat mir vertikale Striche angezeigt,die aber nichts mit Sicheln zu tun hatten!

An einem Futterboot mit ein paar Zentimeter Schnur hat das Teil nur Störungen.

überlege auch ob ich den Mist wieder verkaufe???

Gruß Dirk


----------



## knatterkop (18. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

abend

kann man bei dem FC60x  die batterie wechseln?also die von dem geber?


----------



## Johnny1 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Soweit ich weiß ist bei dem FC60X ein Geber ohne batterien dabei.
Den FFW finde ich voll in ordnung, er zeigt mir selbst an der
Strömungskante zuverlääsig die Tiefen an.
Fische stehen laut dem teil immer dort drin, meist findet er mehrere, bin mir aber auch unsicher, ob das so stimmt.
Manchmal hat das teil ne kleine macke, kommt aber selten vor.

Nach bereits  stunden laufzeit ist die knopfbattterie leer.
Die kann man aber wirklich sehr günstig übers inet kaufen.
Kosten 10 stück, in etwa mit versand 4 euro.

Mfg Johnny.


----------



## Lenkers (18. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Man kann, wenn man kann ...
irgendwo hier im Forum ist ein Link auf eine Seite, wo beschrieben steht, wie es geht.
Kurz; Rand abfeilen, vorsichtig öffnen, Batterie auslöten, neue Batterie einlöten, wieder zusammen fügen und abdichten (Silikon o.ä.).
Es steht auch irgendwo, we man die Sendeleistung noch ein wenig erhöhen kann.

Wo? Ja hab ich gerade nicht bei der Hand ... also suchen!


----------



## knatterkop (18. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

naja is ja auch ziemlich dämlich....da rum zu feilen zu löten und kleben,,man muss doch den kunden ne möglichkeit geben ne batterie austausch zu können,,,ohne das man jedes mal einen neuen geber kaufen muss oder gar da rum zu handwerken, echt schade.weiß nich was ich nu kaufen soll fc60x oder FFW.


----------



## manolo86 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

psssst, du sollst dir doch jeden Monat einen neuen Geber kaufen. So wollen die halt ihr Geld machen. Aber es gibt ja wie oben genannt auch Alternativen.


----------



## Buxte (19. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyHnd8AO4&feature=related

sieht doch einfach aus.

Wieso kann man das Ding nicht hinter ein Modelboot hängen?

Und wäre hier alles dabei?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Funk-Echolot-FC6...emQQptZBootsteile_Zubehör?hash=item335b3f1a8a


----------



## manolo86 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*



Buxte schrieb:


> Habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyHnd8AO4&feature=related
> 
> sieht doch einfach aus.
> ...


beste grüße


----------



## Buxte (19. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

aber es wäre alles dabei?


----------



## manolo86 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Du brauchst den Geber, den Empfänger und Batterien. Was steht denn im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Buxte (20. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Dann brauche ich ja nur Batterien für den Empfänger.

Und das mit einem Modelboot klappt, wieso brauchen dann gleich alle ein Baitboot?
Ich kann doch langsam fahren ohne großartige Wellen.

Benutze das Boot auch oft um meine Montage weit oder hinter Bäume zu bringen.


----------



## Dirk_001 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo,

Hmmm, hier mal ein paar Gedanken von mir:
Ich halte zwar nix von diesen "Möchtegern-Echloten" aber wie wäre es den Geber zu zerlegen und mit einem Akkupack am Futterboot zu befestigen ?
Geber aufmachen Kabel anlöten für die externe Stromversorgung und das Ganze mit Epoxyhharz ausgiessen damit das schön Wasserdicht ist (nur den Geber und nicht die Akkus  :q).
Die Nullanzeige bei bewegtem Wasser kommt daher das der Geber nicht ruhig im Wasser liegt und nach unten gucken kann, sondern hin und her schaukelt. Das könnte weitesgehend umgangen werden wenn dieser fest am Futterboot befestigt wäre. Dann kommts natürlich auf die Stabilität des FB im Wasser an, aber es wäre zumindest besser als den an einer Schnur hinter sich her zu ziehen.... und Fischsicheln sind selbst bei "richtigen" Echoloten nicht immer Fische. Da sollte man sich eher auf das reine Echolotbild verlassen.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## haubu (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Funkecho FFW-718 (Empfänger mit Stummelantenne + Ei zum Aufmachen) gekauft-ist ja dem Smartcast ähnlich. Am Anfang funktionierte es einwandfrei, konnte sogar das Ei in den Gartenteich werfen -ohne Bewegung und der Empfang war einwandfrei. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass am Anfang der Empfang nach dem Auswerfen und Einholen erst ca. 5 m vor dem Empfänger funktionierte. Jetzt geht der Empfang nur noch, wenn ich z.B. das Ei vorne anhebe, dass das hintere Teil tiefer im Wasser ist. Neue Batterien, sowohl im Sender als auch im Empfänger haben nichts gebracht.
Hat jemand auch so ein Problem bzw. hat das Problem gelöst?

Wäre dankbar um Tipps zur Fehlerbehebung...

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Schnipp01 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

@haubu



> Nun habe ich das Problem, dass am Anfang der Empfang nach dem Auswerfen  und Einholen erst ca. 5 m vor dem Empfänger funktionierte.


glaube das hat schon einer auf den ersten seiten diese themas beschrieben, versuchen vom körper weg zu halten, am besten auf den boden legen....


@all gibt es sonst noch news zum thema......?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. November 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo,
weißt jemand, ob ich damit auch auf dem Rhein zuverlässige Tiefenanzeigen bekommen? 
Werden Löcher deutlich angezeigt? 

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## NickAdams (30. November 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Tiefenanzeige bekommst du zuverlässig, auch Löcher werden angezeigt. Allerdings lässt sich die Bodenbeschaffenheit nur vermuten, was aber beim Rhein kein Problem sein dürfte, da der Hauptstrom normalerweise nicht zuschlammt.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. November 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Danke, es geht mir nur um Löcher und Kanten zu finden, mehr will ich nicht. 
Kann man Hindernisse *zuverlässig *orten?


----------



## devilvhs (30. November 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Habe ein Freecast und hatte es einmal in Benutzung. 
Ich dachte nicht, dass 20m so kurz sind. Den Bereich, den ich loten konnte, den hätte ich genauso gut mit nem Lotblei machen können. Die Idee der Dinger ist super, an der Technik hapert es noch etwas.


----------



## Destrudo (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hi!

Nach meiner Erfahrung bricht der Funkkontakt je nach Wellengang des Rheins schnell ab.



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weißt jemand, ob ich damit auch auf dem Rhein zuverlässige Tiefenanzeigen bekommen?
> Werden Löcher deutlich angezeigt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

OK, hat es dir geholfen, Kanten oder Löcher zu finden?


----------



## NickAdams (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Schaut mal, damit angeln die Spezialisten im Rhein. Weite ist kein Problem, scrollt mal durch diese Seite:

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/echolote.html

So long,

Nick


----------



## Lenkers (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Melde mich nach 2,5 jähriger Testphase als FC60 Nutzer ab.
Grund: mein FC60 hat seinen Betrieb eingestellt.
Mein Fazit: brauchbares Wurf-Lot zur Erkennung der Gewässertiefe und ggf. Bodengrund.
Nachteile: ungenaue Angaben bei Wellengang, Haltbarkeit begrenzt
Vorteile: sehr geringes Transportmaß, unproblematischer Einsatz egal ob von Land, Belly oder Jak aus.

Jetzt teste ich ein Eagle FishEasy 245DS

TL Lenker / Skitt fiske


----------



## jojomcfly (10. August 2011)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Hallo zusammen, 

weiss jemand, ob dieses Modell:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ersatz-Wireless-...338?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item4cf76b46da
mit dem Humminbird-Empfänger kompatibel ist ?
Frequent ist die gleiche (433 Mhz).

Danke schonmal !

Grüße, 

Joe


----------



## seryoga86 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Also ich verkaufe grad mein *Humminbird Smartcast rf25e da es mich vom angeln abhält|supergri
*


----------



## Slick (29. März 2012)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Ich habe mal am We mein Freecast getunt.Ich habe die Feder durch ein 1,5mm Kupferkabel ersetzt.Es ist 6 cm lang von der sichtbaren Kante des Tubes. Das Tube wurde mit Epoxid eingeklebt und die Ränder des Gebers auch.Das Kupferkabel wurde  circa 1,5 cm länger gelassen als das Tube und mit Zinn beschichtet und wieder oben mit Epoxid abgedichtet.

Was soll ich sagen funzt 1a und Reichweite pur.
Ich habe den Geber im Hof getestet circa 25-30m,mehr konnte ich nicht testen sonst hätte ich auf die andere Straßenseite gemusst.
Vorher max 15m und nur Probleme(kein Empfang,hing sich auf usw.)

Wieso Epoxid,weil die die Batterie von Werk aus austauschbar ist.
Eine Schicht Klarlack gab es auch noch.:vik:


Grüße


----------



## Hennessy86 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Smartcast vs Freecast*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein Smartcast Rf25e mit einen Geber arbeitet bei dem man die Batterie tauschen kann. Bei Ebay kosten die Teile 16-17€. Standort Honk-Kong . Von den Daten her sollte es eigentlich passen.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------

